# Just For Fun!



## bdunbar79 (Jul 13, 2013)

I thought just for fun I'd post the top things I'm sick of hearing in the world of photography. Here are some that come to mind:

1. You can shoot better shots with a P&S than a 1Dx if you understand lighting
2. Gear doesn't matter, it's the photographer
3. Well, back in the film days...
4. RAW is a crutch
5. If you get it right in camera you don't need to do post-processing
6. Canon's falling way behind in sales because of the D800 and DR
7. L-glass is ALWAYS better than non-L

That's all I had right now.

Thought of another one:
8. If you have to ask questions about the <insert gear>, then you don't need it.


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2013)

9. I'm tired of Canon, I might switch to Nikon, what do you think of it?


----------



## tron (Jul 13, 2013)

10. Should I get the <insert existing camera> or wait for <insert future camera> ? ;D


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2013)

That's a good one! ;D


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 13, 2013)

tron said:


> 10. Should I get the <insert existing camera> or wait for <insert future camera> ? ;D



Classic.


----------



## Fleetie (Jul 14, 2013)

*"Just my $0.02"*

FFS I am sick of seeing that on here. It ADDS NOTHING and makes the offenders look like arses.

It's got to a point now that I just skip any post I see with that in. If people admit their opinions are worthless and are so damn keen to tell me it, then I won't bother reading it. GRRRRRR! This really does frost my Kelvinator.

---

Also: *"+1000"*. I MEAN, WHY?

WHY?

---

Also : Quoting huge pages and pages of text in quote boxes (Jrista) and then putting 1 or 2 lines of text at the bottom of it all. Were those 2 lines of text worth my scrolling through all the mostly-irrelevant preceding rubbish? I don't think so.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 14, 2013)

11. Sony make better Sensors than Canon

12. Nikon make better Sensors than Canon

13. Any Post that has comment by the Temple Guy that always Posts comments on 11. & 12. & 6.


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 14, 2013)

14. Posts about posts….oh shoot, just violated my own gripe.


----------



## rpt (Jul 14, 2013)

15. Putting your text in the middle somebody else's quote making others wonder what is being said! In other words not using the preview button before posting!


----------



## eml58 (Jul 14, 2013)

rpt said:


> 15. Putting your text in the middle somebody else's quote making others wonder what is being said! In other words not using the preview button before posting!



?? There's a Preview Button ??

16. Being Ignorant


----------



## Ben Taylor (Jul 14, 2013)

17. Apathetic posts that don't contribute to the thread. 

Actually don't worry, I don't care anyway.vv ;D


----------



## fegari (Jul 14, 2013)

18. People complaining the next camera has "too many megapixels that they/nobody needs and will take too much HDD space" because they can perfectly print 4x5 size prints with their 10 year old 8 MPixel DSLR...

This has been going since the 10Mpixel DSLRs started to appear, probably even before


----------



## rpt (Jul 14, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> 19. 'IQ'


Whose?


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 14, 2013)

19. 'IQ'

20. _Any_ posts by temple guy - period


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 14, 2013)

rpt said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > 19. 'IQ'
> ...



;D

With your iq you'll know ! 

And yes it was the Radisson. Well spotted !


----------



## rpt (Jul 14, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...


Thanks for confirming. Imagine my joy when I discovered it and my dismay when I realised I'd never be able to shoot that kind of scene once I got down at departures


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 14, 2013)

21. Being overly passionate and concerned about how first time buyers (or anyone) spend THEIR money.

Some folks react as if it's coming out of their own savings. You're new to dslrs and want to buy a 1DX? Great. Next!


----------



## tron (Jul 14, 2013)

22. Wanting an almost infinite megapixel camera in order to make prints that will be seen from ... space ;D
P.S Even if the best lenses cannot resolve more than ~ 20Mpixels (According to DxO)


----------



## sdsr (Jul 14, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> 21. Being overly passionate and concerned about how first time buyers (or anyone) spend THEIR money.
> 
> Some folks react as if it's coming out of their own savings. You're new to dslrs and want to buy a 1DX? Great. Next!



Quite. This typically overlaps with 1-3. If the camera really doesn't matter, then it doesn't matter if a novice starts with an expensive, high-end camera. (Anyway, isn't it easier to learn how to use a dslr when, as is the case with higher-end cameras, changing basic settings requires less complicated fiddling with menus? I found my first dslr, a Nikon D3100, and point-and-shoot pocket cameras, far more intimidating than my subsequent Pentax K-5 and 5DII/5DIII/6D.)


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 22, 2013)

23. Doing vehicle/car analogies to DSLR's.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 22, 2013)

24. Calling a version one a Classic or giving it a C. A 5D is a 5D, not a 5DC, as are 1D's and 1DS's.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 22, 2013)

25. Folk stating their modest budget in £'s and getting told to buy a camera costing 10x as much. And from a store that trades in $'s.

26. Folk that say 'I would rather a dslr without video with the money spent on double the resolution instead'


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 22, 2013)

27. DxOMark Scores


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 22, 2013)

28. "That's an stunning shot. You've got a amazing camera." 

:| :|  :|


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 22, 2013)

29: Pickles, they are things you eat, they and not found in the millions on your camera sensor. Camera sensors have mega pixels.

30: People that think there is a demonstrable difference in 1/3 stop of dof, particularly at 700px in a forum post.


----------



## insanitybeard (Jul 22, 2013)

31) People that just don't know when to stop but continue to labour labor their point (in the face of evidence to the contrary) long after everybody else has either a) lost interest or b) lost their mind.


----------



## cid (Jul 22, 2013)

32) primes vs. zooms
33) "to UV filter or not to UV filter"


----------



## pharp (Jul 22, 2013)

2a. The photographer doesn't matter, it's the gear.


----------



## dlleno (Jul 22, 2013)

IS is only for amatuers
References to the peanut gallery


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 22, 2013)

34) "Hi, I've just bought a 1DX, 24-70ii, 70-200ii and 600RT, how do I become a wedding photographer?"


----------



## silvestography (Jul 22, 2013)

35) "How much should I charge for [insert shooting gig here]?"


----------



## Ewinter (Jul 22, 2013)

64: people who don't keep a consecutive line of thought


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 22, 2013)

128: People who can only think in Digital terms


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 22, 2013)

Ewinter said:


> 64: people who don't keep a consecutive line of thought



lol - I love it 

Somewhere between Paul13 and Ewinter the numbering went binary.


----------



## dexstrose (Jul 22, 2013)

39. People who talk bad about gear they never used.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 22, 2013)

40. Full frame is the answer to everything in the world. (i'm not knocking ff cameras...)


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 22, 2013)

wsmith96 said:


> 40. Full frame is the answer to everything in the world.



Word.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 22, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> .
> 
> 26. Folk that say 'I would rather a dslr without video with the money spent on double the resolution instead'



Ok I would never actually "say" that, buttttt. ;D 

41. People who think that one camera model is somehow a threat to the one they already have. If you like the 5D great, if you like the 6D great, if you like your rebel, great.


----------



## LewisShermer (Jul 22, 2013)

wsmith96 said:


> 40. Full frame is the answer to everything in the world. (i'm not knocking ff cameras...)



41. People still defending crop-sensor and believing in "reach"


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 22, 2013)

LewisShermer said:


> wsmith96 said:
> 
> 
> > 40. Full frame is the answer to everything in the world. (i'm not knocking ff cameras...)
> ...



43. people who repeat the number 41.

44. People who confuse 'defending' with 'being able to afford' & 'being good enough'


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 22, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> LewisShermer said:
> 
> 
> > wsmith96 said:
> ...



People who skip the number 42. After all, it's the answer to Life, The Universe, and Everything.


----------



## LewisShermer (Jul 22, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> LewisShermer said:
> 
> 
> > wsmith96 said:
> ...



43. People posting while other people are posting.

45. "I've never taken pictures before so I went and bought a 1Dx and all the lenses, how do I do a photographs?"


----------



## thepancakeman (Jul 22, 2013)

256. But if they add Mp's, then the DR will suck.

Just my $.02. ;D


----------



## AprilForever (Jul 22, 2013)

LewisShermer said:


> wsmith96 said:
> 
> 
> > 40. Full frame is the answer to everything in the world. (i'm not knocking ff cameras...)
> ...



48. People who don't understand equivalency and the real purpose of 1.6 crop.


----------



## AmbientLight (Jul 22, 2013)

46. People calling the 50L too soft, only because of their troubles focusing with shallow depth of field at f1.2.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 22, 2013)

47. People who think the 50L, or the 135 f2 etc is the answer to everybody's question.


----------



## tron (Jul 22, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> 47. People who think the 50L, or the 135 f2 etc is the answer to everybody's question.


Or 70-200 2.8L IS II ;D (No number has been wasted for that comment ;D )


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 22, 2013)

tron said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > 47. People who think the 50L, or the 135 f2 etc is the answer to everybody's question.
> ...



Or users who say there is no visible difference between f/2.8 and f/4.


----------



## AmbientLight (Jul 22, 2013)

49: People sadly forgetting to continue numbering their statements.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 22, 2013)

50:

I've just sold my aps-c camera and bought a FF and I'm _astounded_ at the difference in IQ


----------



## cid (Jul 22, 2013)

51: people who complain about other people 8)


----------



## brad-man (Jul 22, 2013)

52: People who respond to posts where the OP was _clear_ about their desires and their budget, and then recommend a 1DX or whatever gear the _responder_ would buy...


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 22, 2013)

53. Looking for a cheap adapter to mount 70-200 f2.8 IS II to EOS-M


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > LewisShermer said:
> ...



Didn't skip it, left a space for it.


----------



## tron (Jul 23, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...


... and no difference in the weight and size (especially for trips with weight limitations)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 23, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > paul13walnut5 said:
> ...



Ahhhh, well then, that's ok. Put it under an SEP field, did you?


----------



## LewisShermer (Jul 23, 2013)

54: people reading page 1 and the last page of the thread ignoring the 60000 posts in between.

55: people still defending crop sensors, "reach" & equivalencey 

(does equivalency mean "need a slightly longer lens"?)


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Thought it better to keep a pace, lots to get through. Book, radio play, tv version or movie?


----------



## LewisShermer (Jul 23, 2013)

56: people actually reading all the 37 pages of the thread and responding to a throw away comment from page 14 with something trivial and uninteresting.


----------



## LewisShermer (Jul 23, 2013)

57: people not understanding irony, wit, self deprecation and sarcasm on the internet.

58: people using irony, wit, self deprecation and sarcasm on the internet.


----------



## LewisShermer (Jul 23, 2013)

59: posting while drunk


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 23, 2013)

60. Posting three separate sequential posts in a thread.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 23, 2013)

Instead of


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 23, 2013)

Just using the Modify button.


----------



## rpt (Jul 23, 2013)

LewisShermer said:


> 59: posting while drunk


Did you mean plain old drunk or DRunk?


----------



## LewisShermer (Jul 23, 2013)

61: folks thinking they're funny(ier than me)


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 23, 2013)

62. Why no one threatens to switch to Leica


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 23, 2013)

LewisShermer said:


> 61: folks thinking they're funny(ier than me)



63: Folks not knowing the difference between funny (amusing) and funny (strange)......


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 23, 2013)

64. People who think that everyone has the same requirements/budget/constraints that they do.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 23, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> 62. Why no one threatens to switch to Leica


 or to Olympus 4/3 (NOT micro 4/3)


----------



## rpt (Jul 23, 2013)

LewisShermer said:


> 61: folks thinking they're funny(ier than me)


 ;D


----------



## dlleno (Jul 23, 2013)

LewisShermer said:


> 61: folks thinking they're funny(ier than me)



61.5 folks with funny grammar (ier than I) 
61.6 wise guys that correct peoples grammar. Oh dear


----------



## stipotle (Jul 23, 2013)

65: Canon's next offering needs (...insert specs for 1DX…) 
and if they price it in the $1000 range, _THEN_ I'll be interested.


----------



## DJL329 (Jul 23, 2013)

66. "Which one should I buy?"


----------



## kennephoto (Jul 23, 2013)

67. An epic thread has started and should be stickyied. 

Seriously this is awesome keep it up!!


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jul 23, 2013)

68. I bought X for $1000, do you think I was ripped off?

(Too late now. WTF people)


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jul 23, 2013)

dlleno said:


> LewisShermer said:
> 
> 
> > 61: folks thinking they're funny(ier than me)
> ...



_People's_ (See #61 and 61.5)


----------



## dlleno (Jul 23, 2013)

Daniel Flather said:


> dlleno said:
> 
> 
> > LewisShermer said:
> ...



doh!


----------



## dave (Jul 23, 2013)

68b. Just kidding, not going there.

69. Look at these photographs taken by *x* photographer for *y* big deal event or public purpose. I could have done better. What a crappy photographer. Why would they hire that guy and pay him at all.

70. People whose posts present some version of the following: "I am so sick of people turning up to weddings and taking photographs and thinking that they are professional just because they have a DSLR".


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 23, 2013)

71.

Posters who repeatedly amend every one of the posts they produce.


----------



## cid (Jul 23, 2013)

72. people who buy 5D mk III or 1Dx and keep it 99% in auto mode and complain about shitty photos and not good enough gear


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 23, 2013)

73.. People who ask 'which is better? Current very good canera or rumored new model that nobody outside of Canon can possibly have been within 10 miles of'.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 23, 2013)

Daniel Flather said:


> 68. I bought X for $1000, do you think I was ripped off?
> 
> (Too late now. WTF people)



Haha! Almost as good as the '70-200mm f2.8 II for $500 from Nigeria, is this a scam?' type posts!


----------



## Leejo (Jul 23, 2013)

74. Photos presented for the purpose of comparison, that are blatently shot under different conditions.
Especially badly shot photos of garden sheds....


----------



## LewisShermer (Jul 23, 2013)

74: I bought a canon 500D for £300, I'm very unsatisfied that it doesn't have all the features of a 1Dx. Why wont canon put the focussing system, the sensor, the fps, the build quality of a £4500 flagship camera into a bottom of the line camera from 5 years ago? I refuse to buy any more canon products until the bottom line cameras have the same specs and quality of the top of the line cameras and I also refuse to believe you get exactly what you pay for. I think it's offensive that canon treat us this way and don't make everything the best ever sooner.


----------



## LewisShermer (Jul 23, 2013)

43. People posting while other people are posting.


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 23, 2013)

75. Cats in photos


----------



## LewisShermer (Jul 23, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> 75. Cats in photos


----------



## rpt (Jul 23, 2013)

76. DReadful people.


----------



## AprilForever (Jul 24, 2013)

LewisShermer said:


> 54: people reading page 1 and the last page of the thread ignoring the 60000 posts in between.
> 
> 55: people still defending crop sensors, "reach" & equivalencey
> 
> (does equivalency mean "need a slightly longer lens"?)



No, it means a 50 1.4 on a ff would require a 35(ish) 0.9(ish) to match on APS-C. Sounds great, around middle focal lengths, FF shines. 10mm APS-C requires about 16mm FF. The price difference is astonishing... But, move to the long end, and the world becomes murder. To see what APS-C sees at 600, on FF it requires a 900mm lens (basically, 500 +2x, 600 + 1.4x and then some...). Then, you need TCs, and getting anything in focus becomes even harder. You get to stop down an extra stop and a half, so that extra stop and a half of IQ dissappears. FF really is a bit of a few trick pony, not an answer all.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 24, 2013)

Wiseguys, all of you!

74. In the context of white lenses that don't reach as far as they look, the 70-200s in particular: I'll bet you can see forever with that thing! :

Jim


----------



## cervantes (Jul 24, 2013)

75. People that list all their gear after their posts, give a lot of advice for others but NEVER SHOW ANY OF THEIR PICTURES.

I think Ken Rockwell is an idiot but he gave me the single most important advice about photography: Before you take someones advice, look at his pictures!


----------



## faidwen (Jul 24, 2013)

76. People who start threads that are a) funny b) distracting and completely side-rail my desire to learn how to focus my camerathing.


----------



## LewisShermer (Jul 24, 2013)

AprilForever said:


> LewisShermer said:
> 
> 
> > 54: people reading page 1 and the last page of the thread ignoring the 60000 posts in between.
> ...



so pretty much "need a slightly longer lens"


----------



## insanitybeard (Jul 24, 2013)

LewisShermer said:


> so pretty much "need a slightly longer lens"



And how much will that 'slightly longer' telephoto lens cost you? ??? FF is not the be all and end all. I'm not trying to say crop sensors are better than FF, that would be stupid of me but it gets my back up when people seemingly (with some sense of superiority) look down on crop sensors and their users as being a waste of time. They have their uses- especially for the less well off amateur!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 24, 2013)

insanitybeard said:


> ...crop sensors.... They have their uses- especially for the less well off amateur!



Bingo - _that_ is the advantage of a crop sensor: *cost* (not 'reach', which is a fallacy in real-world comparisons).


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 24, 2013)

insanitybeard said:


> LewisShermer said:
> 
> 
> > so pretty much "need a slightly longer lens"
> ...



Or for folk who are well enough off but just don't want to spend lots of money on gear that vastly out performs their needs. I love my photography hobby. I really enjoy my full-time video work. But there is much much more to life and more interesting things to spend money on.

Thankfully it's work money that will buy me a C100. Cropped sensor lump of crap that it is


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 24, 2013)

insanitybeard said:


> LewisShermer said:
> 
> 
> > so pretty much "need a slightly longer lens"
> ...



I think you'll find they have uses for the less well off / financially astute pro too. Hail the 7DII. 


There's one hell of a saving in fast glass if you're on aps-c. The difference in perceived lens speed doesn't outweight the cost advantage in most applications.


----------



## thepancakeman (Jul 24, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> There's one hell of a saving in fast glass if you're on aps-c. The difference in perceived lens speed doesn't outweight the cost advantage in most applications.



And the weight advantage in many scenarios.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 24, 2013)

thepancakeman said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > There's one hell of a saving in fast glass if you're on aps-c. The difference in perceived lens speed doesn't outweight the cost advantage in most applications.
> ...



What is 'perceived lens speed'? If you mean what I think you do, once you factor in the better ISO performance of FF vs. APS-C, the smaller sensor has no advantage there (in fact, it's at 1/3-stop disadvantage, at least). The only practically relevant 'advantage' there is that an f/2.8 lens on APS-C activates the high-precision AF point, whereas an f/4 lens on FF doesn't (except on a couple of previous 1-series bodies).

There's a 'weight advantage' for UWA, but with normal and tele lenses, the 'weight advantage' comes at a substantial IQ penalty, at least if you want to shoot wide open (and stopping down when you're already at f/5.6 with the ISO noise of APS-C isn't something I did very often).

Sorry, I guess that wasn't very fun.

77. People who take a light-hearted thread and turn it serious


----------



## insanitybeard (Jul 24, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> 77. People who take a light-hearted thread and turn it serious



I'll consider myself reprimanded..... There's a naughty step around here somewhere..... be back in 5 minutes...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 24, 2013)

insanitybeard said:


> I'll consider myself reprimanded..... There's a naughty step around here somewhere..... be back in 5 minutes...



I'll join you...


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 24, 2013)

You haven't convinced me that it doesn't present a seriously cheaper alternative to produce what _most_ people will see as a similar picture.

But to keep in the spirit of the thread, and appropriate to CR I think:

78. People who don't get Neuro's sense of humour humor


----------



## insanitybeard (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm back! What did I miss?


----------



## rpt (Jul 24, 2013)

insanitybeard said:


> I'm back! What did I miss?


The fact that I almost posted


----------



## GuyF (Jul 24, 2013)

79. Threads that seem to go on forever until you forget what the initial point was.

80. People who respond, "Great image!" to every posted shot yet never seem to post any of their own.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 25, 2013)

insanitybeard said:


> I'm back! What did I miss?



You missed point #81: When bdunbar79 does another "that lens was geared more towards video" analysis.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 26, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> insanitybeard said:
> 
> 
> > I'm back! What did I miss?
> ...



82. When a video user points to the lack of an iris ring, servo zoom, large focus scale, end stops and the smallish max aperture.


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 26, 2013)

83. When folks keep using T Stop numbers to describe lenses not marked for them (and usually get the numbers wrong)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 26, 2013)

84. DxOMark Scores. 

Wait, did I mention that already? :


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 26, 2013)

Opening a certain DooR there neuro!
Close it quick before the DRaft gets in.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 26, 2013)

DRat!


----------



## tron (Jul 26, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> 84. DxOMark Scores.
> 
> Wait, did I mention that already? :


We should propose to DXO to be renamed to DRO ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 27, 2013)

85. Waterproof cameras that do not float.....


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 27, 2013)

86. "Can you help me pick out a camera?"


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 27, 2013)

87. ANY 7D Mark II thread.


----------



## beckstoy (Jul 27, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> 34) "Hi, I've just bought a 1DX, 24-70ii, 70-200ii and 600RT, how do I become a wedding photographer?"



+1 LoL


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 27, 2013)

88. Any senseless debate. ( have you noticed how much sensor and senseless sound alike?)


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 27, 2013)

89. The guy with a 100-400 on his Rebel who starts chatting lenses with you while you are composing your shot.


----------



## AprilForever (Jul 27, 2013)

90. The person with a 18-55 on his whatever trying to ask about my lens.

91. The people with point and shoots asking about and complimenting my "huge camera". (7D with BG, 300 2.8 + TC2x; not really that big, and in the everglades, sometimes rather small... Lens envy is real!)


----------



## florianbieler.de (Jul 27, 2013)

92. "My 100$ PnS got more megapixel than your big expensive camera"
93. People who don't know how to use any other mode than automatic, regardless if Rebel or 5D.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 27, 2013)

94. I want to buy a tripod for my 5D3. I have up to $50. Recommendations please. Oh and it must do video.


----------



## squarebox (Jul 27, 2013)

95. People who like your entire album on facebook instead of just the pictures they liked.


I KNOW you didn't like every picture, so stop being lazy!


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 27, 2013)

96. "Nikon sucks, Canon rocks"/"Canon sucks, Nikon rocks"


----------



## AdamJ (Jul 27, 2013)

97. People who post a photo in a non-gallery thread on the premise of illustrating a point they are making about a lens or other gear, when the photo adds nothing to the point being made and it's obvious the poster is simply seeking acclaim for the photo itself, not realising that the photo is, in fact, rubbish.

98. People who say they "could care less" when they actually mean they "couldn't care less."

99. People who consider third party gear to be nothing more than leverage against Canon's pricing policy rather than products that might actually be worth buying. "Apparently this new Tamron/Sigma/Yongnuo is well built, great value and performs brilliantly. Hopefully it will force Canon to keep the price reasonable when they announce their MkII."


----------



## tolusina (Jul 27, 2013)

[quote author=AdamJ]...
98. People who say they "could care less" when they actually mean they "couldn't care less."...[/quote]

Hmm.

"Could care less" implies that there is some level of care about the topic that could be reduced. Likely, if the level of care about the topic were reduced, there would be no comment at all.

"Couldn't care less" implies that the bottom level of carrying has already been reached, no further reduction of the level of care is possible.
---
While there is a subtle difference between the two, I couldn't care less. 
Or maybe I could.



.


----------



## rporterfield (Jul 27, 2013)

100. People who post just so they can hit a specific number.

101. People who post just to increase their post count.


----------



## florianbieler.de (Jul 27, 2013)

102. People approaching me with my 5D Mark III / 70-200 2.8L IS II: "Whoa how much does such a camera cost, 1000€?"

103. "Tamron sucks. Generally. Everything shit. Canon L is the best."


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 29, 2013)

AprilForever said:


> 90. The person with a 18-55 on his whatever trying to ask about my lens.
> 
> 91. The people with point and shoots asking about and complimenting my "huge camera". (7D with BG, 300 2.8 + TC2x; not really that big, and in the everglades, sometimes rather small... Lens envy is real!)



These are a bit harsh. 

I just don't see the problem with people trying to strike up a conversation. 

A person with a 18-55 can't talk to "real" photographers?

Someone complimenting you about your gear is bad?


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 29, 2013)

AcutancePhotography said:


> AprilForever said:
> 
> 
> > 90. The person with a 18-55 on his whatever trying to ask about my lens.
> ...


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 29, 2013)

On the rare occassions I engage in conversation with another photographer I try and keep it away from gear. I'm far more interested in getting the scoop on local attractions, wildlife, vantage points etc.

"I see you have a mass produced device that does its job efficiently and predictably, I too have a mass produced device that does its job efficiently and predictably"

Zzzzzzzz.

More interested in if they've seen any adders, or where the best view is, are they in a club, what kind of work are they doing.


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 29, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> On the rare occassions I engage in conversation with another photographer I try and keep it away from gear. I'm far more interested in getting the scoop on local attractions, wildlife, vantage points etc.
> 
> "I see you have a mass produced device that does its job efficiently and predictably, I too have a mass produced device that does its job efficiently and predictably"
> 
> ...



to each their own. some are gear heads others are not. meanwhile I'll be handcrafting a rival to the 1DX…..


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 30, 2013)

Don't get me wrong, I like nice gear. I definately take better pics on nicer gear, which I think means I am the weakest link in the chain. But I have my gear and I'm happy with it. I trust somebody else out enjoying their photography is happy with theirs.

That sorted, there are more interesting things to discuss with another photographer, especially if like me you are in locations for a specific shot, I'd rather tap the local knowledge is more important than discuss the banalities of how much somebody else likes kit that I'm not shooting with.


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 30, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I like nice gear. I definately take better pics on nicer gear, which I think means I am the weakest link in the chain. But I have my gear and I'm happy with it. I trust somebody else out enjoying their photography is happy with theirs.
> 
> That sorted, there are more interesting things to discuss with another photographer, especially if like me you are in locations for a specific shot, I'd rather tap the local knowledge is more important than discuss the banalities of how much somebody else likes kit that I'm not shooting with.



I'm with you on that sentiment. I for one do not seek anyone out on gear chat. I am however approached very frequently, usually the person is VERY EXCITED and is either new to the craft or ready to upgrade and usually to something I have. The 5D3 and the 1DX can get some folks (read:noobs) doing mental camera masturbation upon sight. Same for white glass.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 30, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> Same for white glass.



That sounds like a fault. I've checked all my lenses and the glass is translucent.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 30, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> crasher8 said:
> 
> 
> > Same for white glass.
> ...



Haha ... And the hits just keep on coming ;D


----------



## tnargs (Jul 31, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> 78. People who don't get Neuro's sense of humour humor



104. Posters who spell correctly then amend it to incorrect.


----------



## insanitybeard (Jul 31, 2013)

tnargs said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > 78. People who don't get Neuro's sense of humour humor
> ...



In this context 'correct' depends upon your geographical location!

105. People who state things as absolutes without conceding that things are rarely that simple or clear cut.


----------



## LewisShermer (Jul 31, 2013)

106: Should I buy the 7Dii or wait for the 7Diii, I think IQ might be better in 6 years time?


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 31, 2013)

107. I'm now going to shoot in Av because the CR forum dictates it's cooler than M.


----------



## DominoDude (Jul 31, 2013)

How about them polarizers, huh?

108. People that forget/ignore original topic and goes on about something completely different.


----------



## thepancakeman (Aug 1, 2013)

109. "My way of doing things is the best way and yours is inferior--but I'm not putting you down!"


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Aug 1, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get me wrong, I like nice gear. I definately take better pics on nicer gear, which I think means I am the weakest link in the chain. But I have my gear and I'm happy with it. I trust somebody else out enjoying their photography is happy with theirs.
> ...


110. People who forget that they were once "noobs".
111. People who forget that striking up a conversation about anything "banal" {Lovely weather, isn't it?}- is an attempt to form a connection, however fleeting, with another human being.


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Aug 1, 2013)

And let me add on 110a: People who don't stop to consider that the photography noob might be an expert in a completely different field and might actually be a fascinating individual. (Lest I sound too preachy- learned that one the hard way myself...  )


----------



## rpt (Aug 1, 2013)

We are still on? Shoot!


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 1, 2013)

1000: Hey anyone like binary jokes? 

Jim


----------



## crasher8 (Aug 1, 2013)

112. (While you're shooting macro) "Hi, I shoot closeup photos too!"


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 1, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> 1000: Hey anyone like binary jokes?
> 
> Jom



1024. I


----------



## tron (Aug 1, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> 1000: Hey anyone like binary jokes?
> 
> Jim


YES! There are 10 types of people: Those who understand binary and those who don't ! ;D


----------



## rpt (Aug 2, 2013)

tron said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > 1000: Hey anyone like binary jokes?
> ...


ROFL! 

For those who only count in decimal, 10 binary is decimal 2...

Just wanted more people to appreciate the joke...


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 2, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > 1000: Hey anyone like binary jokes?
> ...



Can you do anything with this? I had hoped for a better response.


----------



## GuyF (Aug 2, 2013)

rpt said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Saunders said:
> ...



Ahh, if you have to explain a joke is it still funny? Personally I prefer my computer jokes in hexidecimal.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 2, 2013)

113. Long and rancorous arguments over the relative merit of equipment that is rumored to exist and nobody has seen, yet for some inexplicable reason, all the minute details are thought to be known.


----------



## ahab1372 (Aug 2, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> 1000: Hey anyone like binary jokes?


Wasn't that number used in the first post already?


----------



## rpt (Aug 3, 2013)

GuyF said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...


0x401: me2


----------



## GuyF (Aug 3, 2013)

Aha, RPT! You've fallen into my geek-trap! (Laughs evil laugh) You shall never escape!


----------



## rpt (Aug 3, 2013)

GuyF said:


> Aha, RPT! You've fallen into my geek-trap! (Laughs evil laugh) You shall never escape!


0x73 0x6d 0x66 0x20 0x65 0x6a 0x75 0x20 0x65 0x70 0x69 0x3b 0x66 0x20 0x75 0x70 0x69 0x20 0x79 0x6a 0x6f 0x6d 0x6c 0x20 0x79 0x6a 0x73 0x79 0x3f


----------



## crasher8 (Aug 3, 2013)

You binary guys need to get a room at the Gottfried Leibniz
Hotel.


----------



## rpt (Aug 3, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> You binary guys need to get a room at the Gottfried Leibniz
> Hotel.


It is a coded message. Go on, break it. Give the old grey matter a spin...

There are hex to string converters on the net...


----------



## crasher8 (Aug 3, 2013)

rpt said:


> crasher8 said:
> 
> 
> > You binary guys need to get a room at the Gottfried Leibniz
> ...



And if you knew binary History you'd understand that I got your inside joke and knew about Mr. Leibnitz. Google is our friend.


----------



## GuyF (Aug 3, 2013)

rpt said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > Aha, RPT! You've fallen into my geek-trap! (Laughs evil laugh) You shall never escape!
> ...



Unless I've made a critical mistake somewhere, my response to your message is - I'd never get the stains out of the flamingo.

You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 4, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> 1000: Hey anyone like binary jokes?
> 
> Jim



Binary jokes are as easy as 01, 10, 11 ;D
For instance...There are 10 types of people in the world: those who understand binary… and nine others. 8)

How do you make a binary?...Glue 10 canaries together.


----------



## rpt (Aug 4, 2013)

GuyF said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > GuyF said:
> ...


Damn! I forgot what I wrote. I'll have to decode it!  ;D


----------



## rpt (Aug 4, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > crasher8 said:
> ...


Yup google is! Except never believe everything on the net!


----------



## crasher8 (Aug 4, 2013)

rpt said:


> crasher8 said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...



Such as most things here.


----------



## rpt (Aug 4, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > crasher8 said:
> ...


Yup! Otherwise it would DRive you nuts and tern you crazy


----------

